# French Onion Soup Suggestions



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been making French Onion Soup for several years, andf have a few pretty good recipes, however, this year I am wanting to improve my recipe and technique, and am hoping to get some suggestions and ideas here.

I start by slowly caramelizing some onions, and that takes some time. I also make my own beef broth, and that also takes some time. I add a little red wine to the stock and let it cook for a while before serving the broth over the onions and cheese. I usually use Gruyere cheese, and have tried a couple-three types.

So, what techniques do you use when making this soup? Any specific cheese (Greuyere or otherwise) that you prefer? Any interesting ideas for adding _something _to the onions or broth? After all, as long as preparing the onions and broth takes time, I may as well consider some ideas as well.

Thanks,

Schmoozer


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Schmoozer, This is one soup that should be left to the quality of the ingredients.

I use yellow onions because they will become plenty sweet as they slowly caramelize. Beef stock and Gruyère cheese. A slice of stale (or toasted baguette) to gratin the cheese. I like to use Sherry to flavor my stock. If you want to add an extra dimension of onion, pass half the onions through a food mill. Fill, top and bake.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

french onion soup is so easy to make since it is basically made from onions and beef stock


it made me laugh at work when on one particular occasion a customer requested to have french onion soup as a vegetarian option on a TDH menu :lol:


saute'd onions with beef stock, sherry, worcestershire sauce, seasoning/bouquet garni, and some gravy browning to contribute to colour, garnish with gruyere croutes


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

There are a lot of ways to make "French" onion soup, and many of them are wonderful.

One of the most famous versions of the soup, the one from _Les Halles_ in Paris isn't made with beef stock but with brown chicken stock; and not "wine" per se, but port. If you want the recipe, PM me.

BDL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sometime you might want to try leaving out the red wine, and putting some white wine in to reduce with the onions. I think that white wine tends to complement the sweetness of the onions, sometimes the tannic nature of red wine opposes the sweetness.

And yes, onion soup is a simple favorite of mine. Come to think of it, I do have some beef bones in the freezer that ought to be used soon...


mjb.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

i almost forgot to top this recipe off it requires a nice big crusty baguette and butter for petals


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahhhh, how can we forget that ? Thank you. 

ps. I use Sherry in my soup, yellow onions. More and more we are seeing all different colored onions being used, especially the red. 

The Lyonnaise technique was mentioned and that really enhances the flavor of a soup.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep white wine for me too :thumb: and key to this dish is a good beef stock.


----------



## cabosailor (Jun 5, 2009)

I've made this a number of times but the best was when I used my own beef stock. I also placed a small pat of butter in the ramekin along with about a tsp of cognac.

Rich


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the idea ... sounds like a good tip!

Schmoozer


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I may have the recipe - I'll check and, if I don't, will get back to you. Tks!

Schmoozer


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

when I am at work, I carmalize the onions while I am preparing and serving breakfast.
the hot top is busy. with the size crew I usually have, I use about 20# of onions, I use yellow onions, toss them in a roasting pan with some olive oil. put in the oven, stir every 20 minites or so.
I use beef stock, sherry, and Gruyère. When I make baguettes, I try to make a few extras for this and croutons.

enjoy,
Nan


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

watch the recipe, you will get some ideas, this one use a very easy and quick method to make french onion soup. Easy French Onion Soup - BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

one of the Connoiseur Soups we had at work for soup du jour recently was French Red Onion Soup with fresh Horseradish Dumplings as a garnish


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

I like to use scotch or rye whisky as the deglazing liquid. (Burbon is too sweet.) Cheap is fine; no need for fancy single malts...


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've done this with whiskey but always called it an Irish Onion soup


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

there is an interesting Onion Soup on the menu at the restaurant i work at over this v-day weekend.

It is shown on the menu as Onion Soup, with Cider and Stilton. it has the appearance of french onion soup but in a white stock instead of brown, made from cider, veg stock, and a dash of double cream. the onions were saute'd with picked fresh thyme and the soup was garnished with stilton rarebit croutes.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Want to save some stirrng time ? Put sliced onion and bay leaf in heavy pot with a dab of oil and put in the oven to cook 3/4 way take ,then add stock and wine and finish on top of stove.


----------

